# VRX - VRX Silica



## System (24 February 2011)

Ventnor was formed in early 2010 to conduct exploration on a package of mining and exploration tenements in the Pilbara region of Western Australia and the Mount Isa region of Queensland. These tenements form four separate project areas: Thaduna/Green Dragon, Warrawanda, Nickel Hills and Georgina Basin. These are variously prospective for copper, nickel, base metal and gold deposits. Since incorporation, the Company has raised initial seed capital, acquired and entered into agreements to acquire interests in mining tenements located in Western Australia and Queensland.

http://www.ventnorresources.com.au


----------



## wastedgolfer (31 August 2011)

Impressive gains. Had it in the watchlist but wish it was in the portfolio, 21cent to a high of 50cents in three days.


----------



## redMax (2 September 2011)

From the latest ASX announcement

Thaduna Green Dragon Drilling Results Au


"The success of the drilling program has revealed, in my opinion, the most significant copper
results in the Doolgunna District, since Sandfire’s DeGrussa discovery, and justifies
Ventnor’s aggressive exploration program,” Ventnor Resources Managing Director Mr Bruce
Maluish said."

Up to 60c today ,

But the part I really like is

"Only the copper results have been determined and tabulated. Gold and silver assays are
pending with significant silver intersections (coincident with copper intersections) assayed in
the first phase of drilling"

Will be interesting when the gold and silver assays are released, hopefully soon


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

*Significant high-grade discovery at Thaduna/Green Dragon Copper Project*


● New high grade zone of strong bornite mineralisation discovered, central to the Thaduna prospect
● Diamond drilling is continuing, approximately 600 metres
● Completion of JORC compliant Resource by Q3 2012
● This new discovery reinforces the substantial exploration potential of the Thaduna/Green Dragon Copper Project

Australian base metals company Ventnor Resources Limited announce a significant high-grade zone discovery of strong bornite copper mineralisation at its flagship Thaduna/Green Dragon Copper Project, located 170km north of Meekatharra, Western Australia, in the Doolgunna district, and 40km east of Sandfire’s DeGrussa project.

High-grades intersected include;
● 5 metres at 7.00% Cu
o includes 2.7 metres at 11.72% Cu and 29.7 g/t silver at a 5% Cu cutoff;
● 9.5 metres at 4.40% Cu;
● 10 metres at 3.26% Cu;
● 4.6 metres at 5.83% Cu;
● 2.5 metres at 7.36% Cu;
● 13 metres at 3.57% Cu;
● 5 metres at 4.94% Cu;
● 6 metres at 4.78% Cu;
● 10 metres at 3.28% Cu;
● 3 metres at 4.47% Cu.

Managing Director Bruce Maluish said this new high-grade discovery of strong bornite mineralisation as the primary sulphide has resulted in higher copper grades.
“The significance of the increasing presence of primary bornite, compared to primary chalcopyrite, lies in the increase in relative copper by weight %. Chalcopyrite, CuFe2+S2, is 34.6% Cu compared with Bornite, Cu5Fe2+S4, is 63.3% Cu, an increase of 183% in Cu for the same mass of sulphide,” Mr Maluish said.


----------



## pixel (6 August 2012)

and we didn't have to wait long for the reaction: Clean break out of the symmetrical triangle.
Will it play out to 200%?





I hold and wouldn't mind more upside


----------



## barney (27 September 2012)

pixel said:


> I hold and wouldn't mind more upside





I hope you are still holding Pixel ...

Announcement today ... Trading halt before announcing phase four drilling results.  They have requested the trading halt so that the announcement doesn't create an UN-orderly market ..... 

Don't hold this one, but the announcement should be wetting the appetite of those who do ....... Up the road from Sandfire Resources so who knows what they have found

Could be a couple of nearology plays to get a lift from this as well ...

SRI, which has been hammered after a few issues with drilling results, but still big potential

LSR,  Massive land holding in the same general area

RIE, Not far away, and also holding some good looking prospects

DAU, bit further NW, but in the general area as well, although more Gold orientated


----------



## piggybank (20 November 2013)

Another stock that fell sharply today to close at 17c, down 50% (ouch) - could have been worse it did hit 10c at one stage which made someone(s) day....


----------



## myrtie100 (28 September 2018)

I'm picking Ventnor Resources for the October tipping competition.
It has recently broken resistance formed in January this year and is now trading at highs not seen since 2013. Volume started increasing leading up to the January resistance level, and again in the last couple of weeks to break resistance.  I'm hoping the momentum will continue through to the end of the month.


----------



## greggles (1 October 2018)

myrtie100 said:


> I'm hoping the momentum will continue through to the end of the month.




Well the momentum's certainly continued today. Up another 26% to 17c. Well spotted.


----------



## barney (1 October 2018)

Yep … nice pick @myrtie100 …...SP has been going ballistic  ….. I used to own some of these a long time back but not in tune with them anymore ….. I assume it is their silica sands project which is causing all the movement? …. Market certainly likes it.


----------



## myrtie100 (1 October 2018)

Yes @barney it seems to be their silica sands assets.  I took a quick look on that other site to see what all the excitement was about.


----------



## System (6 December 2018)

On December 6th, 2018, Ventnor Resources Limited changed its name to VRX Silica Limited.


----------



## greggles (12 June 2019)

VRX Silica moving strongly north on no news. I expect that we'll see a speeding ticket from the ASX today. Surprised there wasn't one yesterday to be honest.

Yesterday was the break on high volume above the brief zone of consolidation from last week. Today a gap up on even more volume.

Must be some news around the corner?


----------



## Sean K (9 July 2019)

Sand isn't a very sexy resource, but this looks interesting. Probably only if there's a demand. It is sand after all. But, a big chunk of this is glass quality (over 99.5%) and their other project down the road is 99%. Is there a shortage of good sand?  

*Arrowsmith North Mineral Resource Estimate Upgrade*

Highlights:

Arrowsmith North total Mineral Resource Estimate increased to an outstanding 771 Mt @ 98% SiO2, an overall increase of 398%


Resource Estimate includes 248 Mt of Indicated Resource


Arrowsmith North silica sand Mineral Resource is

becoming a world class deposit


Capable of producing silica sand products suitable for glass making, foundry and ceramics industries


Mining Reserve estimate and BFS underway


----------



## barney (9 July 2019)

Thanks for the heads up @kennas  …….. Unfortunately missed your initial post back in June @greggles 

I like the chart ……… Often the 2nd retracement from the 2nd spike off the lows represents a good buying position ….. assuming everything falls into place

First glance at financials seems they are short on cash so perhaps a cap raise soon??

Watch list for sure pending cap raise results


----------



## greggles (11 July 2019)

Breakout today for VRX after announcing that it has entered into an MOU with CSG Holding Co Ltd to form a strategic alliance in connection with the Company's Muchea Silica Sand Project.

The announcement states that the objectives of the strategic alliance include exploring the potential for marketing, promotion and sale in the PRC of silica sand products from the Muchea Project and potential sources of capital finance for the construction of production facilities at the Muchea Project.

It also states that CSG Holding Co Ltd is the largest architectural glass manufacturer in the Peoples' Republic of China, involved in the manufacture and sale of glass products including float glass, display glass, automotive glass, coated glass, mirrors, colour filter glass, solar glass and conservation glass.

Sounds pretty positive to me and bodes well for VRX's Muchea Project, as CSG Holding Co Ltd seems keen to assist in arranging finance for the project.

Big move today on heavy volume. Up 34.78% to 15.5c, straight through resistance at 12c-13c and heading for the all-time high of 19c.


----------



## barney (11 July 2019)

greggles said:


> Breakout today for VRX after announcing that it has entered into an MOU with CSG Holding Co Ltd to form a strategic alliance in connection with the Company's Muchea Silica Sand Project.




Damn … I must be getting soft … Everything that I think I'll put on the watchlist for later because the time is not right ……. *is breaking out  …. *lol*
*
Definitely waiting for financing arrangement now after this move …. based on my current stock picking, this will now go to over 20 cents in a week or so


----------



## Telamelo (30 November 2020)

VRX huge volume/momentum etc. today.. leaky "good news" coming perhaps!?

https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/VRX:ASX

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (2 December 2020)

*VRX* now @ 0.24c +9.09% Bye bye to .20c levels as sp ain't going to touch it again - mid .20's to .30's cents coming imo as 'buy depth' demand is super strong DYOR

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (2 December 2020)

Telamelo said:


> *VRX* now @ 0.24c +9.09% Bye bye to .20c levels as sp ain't going to touch it again - mid .20's to .30's cents coming imo as 'buy depth' demand is super strong DYOR
> 
> Cheers tela



VRX shaping up nicely indeed as Swingbot Trader & Stoxline Australia both share the same super bullish technical outlook 

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (3 December 2020)

Mentioned *VRX* a couple of day's ago @ 0.225/0.23c as now @ 0.25c +4% this morning with near term offtake agreements/low cost production coming heading into 2021 
(I feel that this is a genuine, quality growth stock to hold for coming 6 months or so that could easily be worth $1+ by then imo). DYOR

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (3 December 2020)

*VRX* the "gift that keeps on giving" now @ 0.255c +6.25%  
Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (4 December 2020)

*VRX* super bullish chart aligned with strong fundamentals!

https://www.barchart.com/stocks/quotes/vrx.AX/opinion









						VRX Share Technical Analysis | Ventnor Resources Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $VRX stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com
				




https://stockhead.com.au/resources/vrx-silica-is-closing-in-on-silica-sand/

https://stockhead.com.au/resources/...ases-for-100-years-of-arrowsmith-silica-sand/

https://www.proactiveinvestors.com....d-high-value-silica-sand-projects-927545.html

Cheers tela


----------



## finicky (4 December 2020)

Quite interesting @Telamelo, never considered silica: big scale, long life and with growing regional market, extant infrastructural advantages (power, water, rail, port)
T/A hindsight: there was a good argument for buying this around 10c for anyone confident of the fundamentals. Current chart strong though following the break above 15c. Another one for my crash list if it continues to check out.  

All Data Monthly


----------



## Telamelo (15 April 2021)

VRX Silica Ltd a silica sand project developer, has recently welcomed a new Top 20 investment in the company by a strategic European investor having acquired a 3.5% stake holding.

The new investment follows due diligence inquiries on the company and its Arrowsmith North, Arrowsmith Central and Muchea silica sand projects, north of Perth, Western Australia.

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/vrx

VRX are slowly but surely ticking off all the boxes with potential offtake agreements in the pipeline that could happen any day from now imo

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (19 April 2021)

Here we go..

*VRX* now @ 0.31c +10.71% perhaps some good news on the way soon!?  Hope so..


----------



## Telamelo (19 April 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Here we go..
> 
> *VRX* now @ 0.31c +10.71% perhaps some good news on the way soon!?  Hope so..



Anticipated big news around the corner (so am told from today's webinar presentation) which explains the sp jump this afternoon with some late big buying coming in...

Should be an exciting few week's ahead with quarterly report due as well.


----------



## Telamelo (20 April 2021)

VRX webinar presentation from Melbourne alluded to big news just around the corner so to speak as thing's being finalised regarding offtake agreements, final EPA approvals etc. with view to being in production by late 2021 (word is that silica sands project funding is all sorted/finalised am told so no cap. raising needed). Don't be surprised if VRX sp shoots up past 0.50c+ soon imo (just saying as some big announcements in the pipeline coming). I've loaded up below 0.30c and ain't selling till 2022.

Good Luck! but take care as with any investment and please DYOR

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (28 May 2021)

VRX sp crossed above its 200 day moving average yesterday, improving its long-term outlook by crossing above that critical trendline.

This will be noticed by chart/technical analysts coinciding with VRX inclusion in MSCI Small Caps Index as of now


----------



## Telamelo (1 June 2021)

Telamelo said:


> VRX sp crossed above its 200 day moving average yesterday, improving its long-term outlook by crossing above that critical trendline.
> 
> This will be noticed by chart/technical analysts coinciding with VRX inclusion in MSCI Small Caps Index as of now



Recent VRX sp action looks really good/positive.. seems headed to 0.30c soon imo

Market depth reflects bullish 3:1 ratio of buyer's vs seller's


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2021)

Three of the WA silica sand projects: Arrowsmith North, Arrowsmith Central and Muchea, have a confirmed mine life of 25 years and the potential of being in production for about 100 years.

 At present VRX has a combined 1.056 million tonnes of resource at grades of between 99.6% and 99.9% silicon dioxide (or silica), with low iron impurities.

 All the projects are located between Geraldton and Perth. Market Cap is $140 million. But it is still early days, with the usual hoops to jump through.


> *Offtake *
> _Interest in the Company products from Arrowsmith North remains incredibly strong and continues to grow.  Demand for significant bulk samples for final furnace testing, which is regarded as the last quality assurance test before supply contracts are agreed with potential offtake partners in South Korea, Japan and Taiwan, has led the Company to undertake a substantial pilot plant-scale testwork program on 1 tonne of Arrowsmith North ore. Some samples have been dispatched and further samples are waiting on final Particle Size Distribution estimate and mineralogical assays_


----------



## finicky (17 August 2022)

This stock now *0.165* intraday. Dropped a bit today on release of Qtrly and cashflow.
Still got $9m cash, no debt, getting a bit of grant funding from govt.
Silica sand for glass, kiln moulds and cement. Glass, increasing demand from solar panels.

I've maintained a mild watchfulness for a possible LT investment given the envisaged long life of the project and our proximity to Asia advantage. Certainly hasn't done anything for any *early* LT investor; bit sick of story stocks.  Quite expensive for a pre-financing developer with over 500 million shares and $100m market cap. Have to get really cheap, like 10c, or maybe a compelling chart change with the allure of selling a portion for a cheaper carry price. Don't mind missing out.

Not Held

All Data Monthly


----------

